# Something Different From My Past



## Anvil Head (Jan 30, 2021)

Folks always ask how I got started making knives. Hard to say exactly when as I tinkered with them and carried one ever since I was 5. Always fixing one, restoring one - handle & salvaging blades. Did a lot of carving and cleaning wild game and fish, etc. Just seemed a natural thing to me (and rest of my family).   Somewhere along the latter years of high school and beginning college I got seriously interested in the Mountain Man, Free Trapper, black powder scene. I started building my own gear from rifles, pistols knives and hawks - then use them to compete in shoots and hunt with. I was all in you might say. I lived in the woods as much as possible.      Well thought I could supplement my career as a Forrester by building and selling black powder rifles and pistols. Made several and sold several but no real market back in the early 70's, however never had a problem selling my knives and hawks. So off in that direction I went.    All this being said - I was digging through my storage closet and finding treasures long forgotten. Found this set of derringers I made in 72 for my parents and thought I'd share the pics.   Nope! Definitely Not For Sale.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 30, 2021)

Real similar to one used by John Wilkes Booth.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 30, 2021)

Wow!  Awesome!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2021)

I like em.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 30, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 30, 2021)

Those are works of art. Much respect.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Jan 30, 2021)

Wow just Wow!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Outstanding workmanship. Did you ever fire them?


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 30, 2021)

longbowdave1 said:


> Outstanding workmanship. Did you ever fire them?


Well of course, several times to get the sear and hammer timing right. They're .41 cal and pack a great short range smack down, under the table gun for sure.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 30, 2021)

Wow. Great work!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 30, 2021)

You sir are an artist posing as a knife maker.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 30, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> You sir are an artist posing as a knife maker.


Thank you for your kind words, but nah... 
Just like doing things with my hands that requires a little thinking. Never understood the word bored, there's just so much to do.


----------



## twtabb (Jan 30, 2021)

I am impressed with the box.?


----------



## antharper (Jan 30, 2021)

Mighty fine work of art !


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 31, 2021)

those are excellent


----------



## believer (Feb 1, 2021)

The whole thing is awesome. Obviously the guns and accessories and even the case. Instant family heirloom for sure.


----------



## Deerhead (Feb 1, 2021)

You are clearly blessed with an amazing talent to create art.  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for all the kind words. Those took me several months to complete as I was full time new job to learn (60 hr weeks). Pop went out and shot them as soon after he got them. Had a blast.

Yes, the Good Lord blessed me in too many ways to count, begining with the best parents one could have. I didn't always make the right choices and tested His love and grace way to many times. Yes, blessed for sure.

Side note: all wood items are from some old growth (dense) mahogany timbers out of an old wrecked piano, except the box. Salvaged a lot of material from the piano including ivory keys, ebony keys, bucket full of wood screws, piano wire, etc. Quite a plunder pile. Used some of the wires for lock springs, bronze lock plates made from foot pedal links, and screws/ bolts from the bucket. Waste not want not.


----------



## madsam (Feb 1, 2021)

Enjoyed the build info . Nice work and craftsmanship . I am going to remember 
about getting wood out of pianos. Good idea !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2021)

Unbelievable Talent, designer, engineer, artist....not necessarily in that order


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 2, 2021)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Tugboat1 (Feb 3, 2021)

Incredible! I tip my hat Sir.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 9, 2021)

Just dang!


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 10, 2021)

Folks I truly appreciate the kind words an comments so please don't read this wrong. I have gotten these out and looked at them over and over, stirring up memories of work I was doing back then. However, I see so many flaws and issues I could've, should've, and wish I had corrected. I made these early in my learning curve and was still finding my way (which is still the case today).

Thank you, always.


----------



## Bigtimber (Feb 10, 2021)

Those look like true artwork to me!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 12, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 16, 2021)

Great looking set of pistols.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Apr 2, 2021)

awesome job. Thank you for sharing.


----------

